# G3 Glasscoat - applied by detailer



## thatitalian (Feb 1, 2011)

So, a mate of mine is a detailer.

He would like to tryout some paint protection items and has asked me if he could apply it to my car so that I can give him feedback on it.

He provides paint protection services already but was thinking of changing to this product.

He is only charging me for the cost of the product - something like £75.

I have one question really:

Is it worth me doing it?

Sure, it will be cheap but will it actually DO anything? He knows what he is doing so I have no issue with the application (far better than a stealer doing it!) but more so with the product.

He literally corrected my paintwork 8 months ago so he is going to give it a once over and then use this product to protect it.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

If you trust him to do the job I can't see any issue personally :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

is he putting G3 on the glass and something else on the paint!?!?!?

G3 only costs £10, not £75...hence why I'm asking...:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Think it's more likely to be this stuff http://www.g-3glasscoat.com/front

But if it's a similar thing to Supagard/GuardX etc not sure it'll cost as much as £75.00

Would you not be better off getting him to use something like GTechniq C1 it's cheaper than £75.00 and I reckon it'll probably last a lot longer than the G3 stuff


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

G3 stuff comes with a 5yr garuntee, wonder how good that is!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

How many people will know if it's failed within those 5 years? They'll just assume it's still there.

Imoral ****s that's what they are. I'll send you a tin of 476's. Tell him to stick the offer.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

G3 is a glasscoat from Asia and it´s pretty good.


----------



## thatitalian (Feb 1, 2011)

So... mixed reviews then.

Maybe it is worth the punt to actually carry out a review on it!

I know people are sceptical of paint protection but I thought it might be worth seeing how it performs.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Their is many different types of "glasscoats" on the market and many are, IMHO, very good. G3 is not bad just beacuse it´s used by the dealers. 

£75 seems a little high, I would instead by a kit of Cquartz for a lot less.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

wheres it being aplied as some have asked on the paint? a glass sealant on the paint?

get C1 its about £37.95 a bottle wheres £75 coming from :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> wheres it being aplied as some have asked on the paint? a glass sealant on the paint?
> 
> get C1 its about £37.95 a bottle wheres £75 coming from :lol:


no its called G3 Glasscoat..

its a paint sealant..

75 might be a bit high.. but i dont know how good or bad it is so wont comment.

i've heard of it before(by name/use only.. no reviews ect)

and :lol: its only ABOUT £37.95... thats a bit specific for "about" :lol:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> wheres it being aplied as some have asked on the paint? a glass sealant on the paint?
> 
> get C1 its about £37.95 a bottle wheres £75 coming from :lol:


http://www.g-3glasscoat.com/


----------



## thatitalian (Feb 1, 2011)

Exactly, it is paint protection... applied to the paint


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I can assure you that G3 Glasscoat is not cheap, I have been looking into ceramic coatings C1, Gzox, CQuartz etc and this would cost to buy in around £70 + vat....that is if the company that owns it allowed it so for it to be applied for that then go for it, nowt to lose....


----------



## Glema888 (Jul 24, 2011)

5 years warranty? sounds amazing...
can it do some simple tests like cycling wash which is a simple way to see if the protection can be removed easily.

similar to this video.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I think a test of 100 back to back automatic car washes would be good enough....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that'd cost about £300 for the swirl o matic brush wash at the local garage lol


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

about 2yrs assuming a visit a week, and it still goes strong after the test i believe...


----------



## thatitalian (Feb 1, 2011)

Interesting stuff there!


----------

